# Another 40th Anniversary



## PRR 60

One of the first and the most successful of what were originally called "no frills" carriers turns 40 this month. On June 18, 1971, just about seven weeks after Amtrak took over most intercity passenger rail, Southwest Airlines started service with three aircraft. Flights were offered between Houston, Dallas and San Antonio in Texas. As an intrastate carrier, SWA was not covered by fare regulations of the Interstate Commerce Commission Civil Aeronautics Board, and they set fares based on competition. The success of SWA in Texas, and the similar success of Pacific Southwest Airlines in California, was a catalyst to the eventual deregulation of air fares in 1978, and forever changed the economics of travel.

Like Amtrak, SWA has been celebrating its anniversary this month. In one of the more entertaining nods to the past, a group of flight attendants donned the original SWA "Hot Pants" stewardess outfits for a photo-op with Gary Kelly, the present CEO of Southwest. Ah, those were the days.







_Photo courtesy of Southwest Airlines_


----------



## railiner

Great post!

Just one little nitpick, the airlines were regulated by the Civil Aeronautics Board economically, and the Federal Avaiation Agency in safety matters. The Interstate Commerce Commission regulated surface--rail, road, and river transportation. The CAB and the ICC were both discontinued under deregulation.

The DOT and its sub agencies --FAA, FRA, FHA, BMCS, et al. now do the regulating.


----------



## PRR 60

railiner said:


> Great post!
> 
> Just one little nitpick, the airlines were regulated by the Civil Aeronautics Board economically, and the Federal Avaiation Agency in safety matters. The Interstate Commerce Commission regulated surface--rail, road, and river transportation. The CAB and the ICC were both discontinued under deregulation.
> 
> The DOT and its sub agencies --FAA, FRA, FHA, BMCS, et al. now do the regulating.


Right you are! It was the CAB.


----------



## the_traveler

If airlines still used similar uniforms, I may fly more often!


----------



## saxman

And I just went to that very aircraft display yesterday! I missed the photo op though with the flight attendants though.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

the_traveler said:


> If airlines still used similar uniforms, I may fly more often!


There are still a few airlines that put forth effort to provide some level of eye candy in the way the staff are selected and dressed. However, they do not yet serve any route that Southwest currently serves. I happen to fly Southwest relatively frequently but it is strictly a business decision. Even though I live in one of Southwest's original three cities choosing them does not involve any idealistic or sentimental perspective. I generally fly either because my job or my destination requires it and I typically choose Southwest because they have the best schedule or are the only airline to offer a non-stop flight or because they have the most equitable set of policies. Regardless of whether I am flying today or many months from now, regardless if I'm buying the lowest or highest fare bucket, Southwest is rarely the cheapest but I still prefer them anyway.


----------

